# How much can I spend in the states for only being there for the day?



## sugaxbayb (Apr 26, 2007)

For somebody who goes to the states for a day from Canada to go to a CCO, Does one know how much they were able to bring back across the border? I cannot find anything telling me. I have like $300 to spend & it would be nice if I could spend like $200 but if I cant, ill understand. Damn border rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im going on Saturday & we cant stay overnight. or for a length of time. Please help me!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Depending on what CCO you plan on visiting. You should have someone call ahead for you to see what the have in stock. I go to the in Ontario, cute, California. The SA's are nice and don't mind when I call to see what they have in stock. I can easily spend $150 - take a look at my last purchase:http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69559

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugaxbayb* 

 
_For somebody who goes to the states for a day from Canada to go to a CCO, Does one know how much they were able to bring back across the border? I cannot find anything telling me. I have like $300 to spend & it would be nice if I could spend like $200 but if I cant, ill understand. Damn border rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going on Saturday & we cant stay overnight. or for a length of time. Please help me!!_


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 27, 2007)

er...the only CCO restriction is $300.
i doubt Canada restricts you any further when crossing back in.


----------



## neeshie (Apr 27, 2007)

i have driven over the border from the us to canada a few times and i know that if you're canadian there is a limit.
I'm british so i've never had any restrictions.
Sorry i know thats not much help.
Do you have a customs website that you can check?

This may be a little cheeky...but if you're buying make up get rid of the packaging and put it in your purse...those 10 eyeshadows and lipsticks always live in your purse, right?


----------



## sugaxbayb (Apr 29, 2007)

I took your advice & it worked wonderfully but I still had the packaging, I bought a wallet for 26 so I declared that & was good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait to go back though cause I only got $86 worth of MAC.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 30, 2007)

If you're staying 24 hrs., the limit is $250.  For a week, I believe it's $700.  Anything less than a day they have the right to tax you, but I've crossed over with $200 worth of purchases twice, shown the receipts for everything and not been asked to pay. 'Twas very happy as we left customs!

P.S. I'm in Ontario passing through Niagara.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this is an old topic...  but Just incase anyone is looking for this info...

I cross the Pigeon River border frequently (Thunder Bay, ON & Grand Portage MN) Things have gotten a bit stricter in the last year.. usually anything under $50 they don't want to waste their time with the paper work for.. 

but the official personal exemption amounts (current at the time of posting) are:

*Less than 24 hours:*
you aren't entitled to anything....

*After each absence of 24 hours or more*
You can claim up to CAN$50 worth of goods without paying any duties. 

*After each absence of 48 hours or more*
You can claim up to CAN$400 worth of goods without paying any duties. 

*After each absence of 7 days or more*
You can claim up to CAN$750 worth of goods without paying any duties.

*And for those of you who like to order from the US...*
if someone mails you an item worth CAN$20 or less, you don’t have to pay duty or taxes on the item. <-- But I've often recieved things that were marked with a higher value, up to $35 or so and not had to pay duty..  It all depends on the mood of the customs agent dealing with your package...


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 4, 2008)

hmmm only $50? 

what about that NAFTA agreement? Does that even fit in anywhere?


----------



## Cinci (Sep 4, 2008)

NAFTA covers goods that were made in the US and are for "personal use"

If they meet that criteria, they are duty free...


----------

